# Club Combo:  deposited Aquamarine villas 7/2/18 check-in and Smugglers Notch 7/7/18



## chemteach (Aug 8, 2017)

I think these should show up in Club Select sometime soon.  I filled out the online information yesterday.  I have no idea how long they take to get all the information completed, and the unit deposited.

Aquamarine Villas: one bedroom in Oceanside, CA -  a block away from the ocean.  

Smugglers' Notch: 2 bedroom unit in the middle of everything


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 9, 2017)

I have done this process several time depositing Worldmark Weeks. I believe there is 1 person at DRI that handles these and it may be part time. It can take 4 to 8 weeks after you fillout and submit the Online form. First he/she has to confirm the week with your Timeshare Organization and that it meets the rules of the program. So part of the initial delay can be how long it takes your Timeshare Organization to respond to DRI's inquiries. Sometimes a clarification needs to take place. Once everything is confirmed you will get an email with whom to call to make your payment. These people have nothing to do with the Club Combo/Club Select. They just process the payment. They then notify the Club Combo/Club Select people that the payment has been made. The Club Combo/Club Select people then make the Deposit to your DRI Account and list your weeks as available on the DRI Page for that purpose. This part of the process can take 7 to 10 days. Because the Points are being deposited during Calender year 2017 you will need to use them during 2017. DRI does allow a 1 year rollover in this case to 2018. But because it is after June 30 you may not be able to roll over all the Points to 2018. Also Points deposited into your Account through Club Select can not be rolled over Online but you have to call. A little glitch in their system. My first year with DRI they granted me a waiver and rolled over all my Club Select/Club Combo Points even though it was after June 30. So I have learned to initiate this whole process in January or February. Good luck.


----------



## chemteach (Aug 9, 2017)

geist1223 said:


> I have done this process several time depositing Worldmark Weeks. I believe there is 1 person at DRI that handles these and it may be part time. It can take 4 to 8 weeks after you fillout and submit the Online form. First he/she has to confirm the week with your Timeshare Organization and that it meets the rules of the program. So part of the initial delay can be how long it takes your Timeshare Organization to respond to DRI's inquiries. Sometimes a clarification needs to take place. Once everything is confirmed you will get an email with whom to call to make your payment. These people have nothing to do with the Club Combo/Club Select. They just process the payment. They then notify the Club Combo/Club Select people that the payment has been made. The Club Combo/Club Select people then make the Deposit to your DRI Account and list your weeks as available on the DRI Page for that purpose. This part of the process can take 7 to 10 days. Because the Points are being deposited during Calender year 2017 you will need to use them during 2017. DRI does allow a 1 year rollover in this case to 2018. But because it is after June 30 you may not be able to roll over all the Points to 2018. Also Points deposited into your Account through Club Select can not be rolled over Online but you have to call. A little glitch in their system. My first year with DRI they granted me a waiver and rolled over all my Club Select/Club Combo Points even though it was after June 30. So I have learned to initiate this whole process in January or February. Good luck.




So even if you deposit a 2018 week, the points are 2017 points?  That seems counter-intuitive.


----------



## nuwermj (Aug 9, 2017)

Regarding the saving of points:

You can save 100% of your total allocation between 1 January and 30 June.
You can save 50% of your total allocation between 1 July and 31 August
You can save 25% of your total allocation between 1 September and 31 October


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 9, 2017)

Call them to find out if the Points will be 2017 or 2018. Only 1 time did some one answer but you can leave a voice message 702 823 7093. I believe the email is clubselect@diamondresorts.com or clubselectandcombinations@diamondresorts.com.


----------

